# TTC for the very first time!



## ShanahJai

Hello all! I'm nervous and excited at the same time! &#128522;&#129303; Currently 14dpo and AF is due today. I'm planning on testing Saturday if AF hasn't shown up univited lol. Is there anyone else here TTC for the first time? Or anyone with advice? Let's go through this journey together &#128149;


----------



## Trimeka

Hello! This is my first time TTC and it is already nerve-racking! Trying to figure out when I ovulated and in my case having too much sex. lol I "feel" so many symptoms I'm starting to drive myself crazy... This will be my first child at 36 yrs. old. My husband and I have completed all fertility testing and we are both good to go. I'm in my TTW period 4 DPO...nothing should be happening but in my head everything is happening.


----------



## ShanahJai

I know EXACTLY how you feel. I started noticing things at 4dpo too and thinking to myself "it's too early" but it seems like my body is trying to tell me something. I don't wanna get too excited before I test but it's hard not to! Good luck girl, I'm hoping it turns out great in our favor!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi ShanahJai

Welcome to BabyandBump and :dust:

<3


----------



## ShanahJai

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)

Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ShanahJai

Wobbles said:


> Hi ShanahJai
> 
> Welcome to BabyandBump and :dust:
> 
> <3

Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ShanahJai

Wobbles said:


> Hi ShanahJai
> 
> Welcome to BabyandBump and :dust:
> 
> <3

Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Trimeka

So i just found out that i have a 10 day luteal so o is tomorrow. Took a opk this morning and positive. Great thing my husband and I started working on it. Lol


----------



## ShanahJai

Trimeka said:


> So i just found out that i have a 10 day luteal so o is tomorrow. Took a opk this morning and positive. Great thing my husband and I started working on it. Lol

Sorry for the late response, I've been so busy with work. But that's great that your opk was positive :happydance: I'm really hoping for the best for you! :dust: I'm now 16 dpo and no signs of AF. I know I said I was going to test today but I'm scared now lol. Think I'll wait just a little while longer but the anticipation is driving me crazy


----------



## ShanahJai

Quick update... I finally broke down and tested today and got my BFP. I'm still in shock but it's still kind of early on so I'm going to wait another week and test again &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

:wohoo:


----------



## bcuny125

Shanah thats so awesome!!! Welcome to babyandbump. So glad we get to walk along this journey with you.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and congrats!


----------



## ShanahJai

Hey ladies! Here for an update. So three days later I went to the doctor and it was BFN so she had me do a blood test and it was also BFN :sad1: I was very disappointed BUT I'm in much better spirits now! AF finally showed up so now we're starting cycle #2 :wohoo: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Tweety27

If you don't mind me asking what foo did you test on. I am one day away from AF but got a BFN today on 10 dpo and one on 8 dpo.


----------



## Mrs.Tweety27

I'm so sorry my previous post seems so insensitive, I didn't see your most recent post. Please ignore my wuestion, I can't figure out how to delete my post.


----------



## DotSisterGod

Trimeka said:


> Hello! This is my first time TTC and it is already nerve-racking! Trying to figure out when I ovulated and in my case having too much sex. lol I "feel" so many symptoms I'm starting to drive myself crazy... This will be my first child at 36 yrs. old. My husband and I have completed all fertility testing and we are both good to go. I'm in my TTW period 4 DPO...nothing should be happening but in my head everything is happening.

That's great! Soon these days you have a result and I believe you will be pregnant.


----------

